# More Stone Shooting



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just a little video of some stone shooting with my new High n' Wide hunter and #64 333 chains.
Diggin' it!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Simplicity at its best!


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

nice shooting dude


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That looks fun. I"ll have to make one those. I was thinking about wandering around in the desert shooting rocks you could knock an arm of off a cactus with that. Good shooting.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NIce... I gotsta get try me some chains

Thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice, MJ. Yeah, those office rubberbands are quiet and handle those rocks really well.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Very nice, MJ. Yeah, those office rubberbands are quiet and handle those rocks really well.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Soooo quiet, especially on the ring-shooters!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

looks like fun, who makes your pouch for the stones?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I love it when my ammo rolls right back to me! Try some buckeyes too. I had a friend shoot me with one. Lets just say I wouldn't want to be a can.
GO Rufus!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

tnflipper52 said:


> looks like fun, who makes your pouch for the stones?


It's a Trumark pouch in this video. Rayshot makes a very good stone pouch, too.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Good shooting M_J, love rock shooting also. Watch the window with those ricochets.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

1:07s
That horrible moment when you're waiting for your crazy stray round to hit the neighbour's tin roof/window/fence/dog/child.

U rock, MJ. Love watching that style - I'm hopeless at it!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd hate to have you for a neighbor.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I think it'd be fun!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> I think it'd be fun!


If I could pick a neighbor, it would be Pop Shot!
He'd miss the beach, though...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

M_J said:


> I think it'd be fun!


If I could pick a neighbor, it would be Pop Shot!
He'd miss the beach, though...
[/quote]

or you would miss the corn field?

I think it would be awesome if a housing develpment were occupied with slingshooters.. it would be hel-of-a block party

LGD


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I can see the housing get together now. Shoot the bull, drink the beer, shoot the slingshot, hit the empty cans, shoot the bull, drink more beer shoot the slingshots, hit the empty cans and so on and so on and so on.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

It'd be worth it


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> I think it'd be fun!


If I could pick a neighbor, it would be Pop Shot!
He'd miss the beach, though...
[/quote]

or you would miss the corn field?

I think it would be awesome if a housing develpment were occupied with slingshooters.. it would be hel-of-a block party

LGD
[/quote]

I could see a sort of slingshot only housing co-op type of thing maybe in the future? No lawn, easier to pick up the ammo, no windows, no worries
about ricochets, and cement walls... heaven.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sean said:


> I think it'd be fun!


If I could pick a neighbor, it would be Pop Shot!
He'd miss the beach, though...
[/quote]

or you would miss the corn field?

I think it would be awesome if a housing develpment were occupied with slingshooters.. it would be hel-of-a block party

LGD
[/quote]

I could see a sort of slingshot only housing co-op type of thing maybe in the future? No lawn, easier to pick up the ammo, no windows, no worries
about ricochets, and cement walls... heaven.








[/quote]

Hmmmm ... sounds like your standard penetentiary ....
















Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Charles said:


> I think it'd be fun!


If I could pick a neighbor, it would be Pop Shot!
He'd miss the beach, though...
[/quote]

or you would miss the corn field?

I think it would be awesome if a housing develpment were occupied with slingshooters.. it would be hel-of-a block party

LGD
[/quote]

I could see a sort of slingshot only housing co-op type of thing maybe in the future? No lawn, easier to pick up the ammo, no windows, no worries
about ricochets, and cement walls... heaven.








[/quote]

Hmmmm ... sounds like your standard penetentiary ....
















Cheers ....... Charles
[/quote]

I'll take your word for it, Charles.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Charles said:


> Hmmmm ... sounds like your standard penetentiary ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...










always use slingshot on a rope ... always


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Glad you like it buddy .


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Good video.
Pushing the fork forward improved my shooting.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

DaveSteve said:


> Good video.
> Pushing the fork forward improved my shooting.
> Thanks for sharing.


Glad to hear that!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

great shooting mate, is it just me but it sounds like those bands are shooting really slowly.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Rocks are slow compared to regular ammo but you have to figure that they're orders of magnitude heavier so they pack alot of power. Too much speed makes rocks fly crazy anyway.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Slow and heavy smashes face! I'm a firm believer in the effectiveness of heavy projectiles.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> Slow and heavy smashes face! I'm a firm believer in the effectiveness of heavy projectiles.


SMASHES FACE!!!


----------

